# sport for fitness



## randy56 (Aug 21, 2014)

Let me ask a question from all of you what do you think which sport is best for gaining body health and fitness..??
I think swimming and football are best. Please share your experience.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 21, 2014)

I've always been told that swimming was good for building up your lung capacity and endurance. As a kid with asthma, swimming was recommended.

Why do you feel that football is the best?


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 21, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I've always been told that swimming was good for building up your lung capacity and endurance. As a kid with asthma, swimming was recommended.
> 
> Why do you feel that football is the best?


I always liked football because I see it as an extended session of interval training.
You go as hard as you can for 7 seconds then take a break for 30 for an hour if you with both sides of the line.

I also think soccer (futbol) is a amazing fitness sport.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 21, 2014)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> I also think soccer (futbol) is a amazing fitness sport.



Yeah, with soccer you're constantly running, thinking, planning, etc.


----------



## randy56 (Aug 22, 2014)

randy56 said:


> Let me ask a question from all of you what do you think which sport is best for gaining body health and fitness..??
> I think swimming and football are best. Please share your experience.


Please share your suggestion.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 22, 2014)

For overall fitness, it's hard to beat swimming. It really is. The thing is that you have to be in the pool doing actual laps... Here's something that must be considered any time you're looking for a fitness program: what do you consider "fit"?? That's the real question that needs to be asked. Swimming is great, but it doesn't develop really explosive power. Determine what kind of fitness you desire and then you can more easily find a sport or activity that meets that need.


----------



## titmouse (Sep 13, 2014)

Cycling all the way. Great cardio and you have toys.


----------



## epicEMT (Sep 15, 2014)

Gym. Lift heavy, do cardio, and eat clean.


----------



## BraydenNegron (Dec 18, 2014)

Nothing best then swimming and gym


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 18, 2014)

Indoor rower is the best bang for your buck: full body, low impact, is as intense as you make it, can be done solo and equipment takes up a small footprint.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Dec 18, 2014)

Surfing


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 19, 2014)

boxing covers pretty much everything to an exceptional degree other than putting on mass, and you don't need to trade punches to train in it


----------



## daysquad (Jun 2, 2015)

For me it's swimming, I really enjoyed being in the water plus it's a good exercise.


----------



## Smitty213 (Jun 2, 2015)

Gym, Cycling (including to work) and Tennis; Soccer was great until I moved, just need to get back in a club/league.


----------



## medicaltransient (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree with swimming 
10 min of swimming goes a lot further than 10 min of running. Plus I like having big strong looking shoulders and chest from swimming.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 7, 2015)

Rock climbing. Takes a ton of upper body strength.



It's also fun.


----------



## Tim Wagner (Nov 10, 2015)

Swimming is really a great form of exercise for most of your health problem.


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 27, 2015)

I barrel race and trail ride with my horse. A lot of people think riding a horse you just sit there but that's not the case at all.  You are working your core, legs and arms the whole time.  If you are wanting to do something different besides the  typical(nothing wrong with those) sports take some riding lessons. It's great for the soul and great for your body.


----------



## Summit (Dec 27, 2015)

XC skiing (particularly skate) pretty much takes the cake... there is little that compares for a full body extended aerobic and anerobic workout... core and arms get worked as hard as the legs.

For extra fun, biathalon!

Football is extraordinarily hard on the joints and brain.



Fry14MN said:


> I barrel race and trail ride with my horse. A lot of people think riding a horse you just sit there but that's not the case at all.  You are working your core, legs and arms the whole time.  If you are wanting to do something different besides the  typical(nothing wrong with those) sports take some riding lessons. It's great for the soul and great for your body.


Similar arguments for dirt biking and downhill biking for people who dont have the money and land to own a horse.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think there's a silver bullet 'sport' that can cover all bases. I enjoy doing Taekwondo, but I think you could get the same benefit from most martial arts. The focus on flexibility and core strength in many martial arts can be applied to many other areas. And by no means are martial arts unique in that aspect, it's just something I enjoy.

I like running for my cardio, but I've started to mix cycling in too.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 28, 2015)

Gym (powerlifting), swimming for cardio.


----------



## Emily Starton (Dec 10, 2017)

Gym


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 11, 2017)

Badminton. Nothing gets the heart rate going like beating a shuttlecock into submission.


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Jan 23, 2018)

randy56 said:


> Let me ask a question from all of you what do you think which sport is best for gaining body health and fitness..??
> I think swimming and football are best. Please share your experience.



I'm new to EMS, but I was an athlete in HighSchool. By far the best strength and conditioning workout I've ever done that also helped relieved stress and was just down-and-dirty fun was by far Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. There are gyms all over the United States that are very welcoming to newcomers. There's nothing like combining physical stress, mental release, self-defense, and having fun all in a 1 and a half hour class

*sorry for the late post*


----------



## Gurby (Jan 23, 2018)

ChewyEMS13 said:


> I'm new to EMS, but I was an athlete in HighSchool. By far the best strength and conditioning workout I've ever done that also helped relieved stress and was just down-and-dirty fun was by far Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. There are gyms all over the United States that are very welcoming to newcomers. There's nothing like combining physical stress, mental release, self-defense, and having fun all in a 1 and a half hour class
> 
> *sorry for the late post*



Saw this in the "new posts" tab and was like ooo I'll make a plug for BJJ.  Guess I didn't have to though!  I've been at it for ~3 years now.  Great for strength training and self defense, and I haven't ever had a serious injury from it - just tap early and don't spazz out!


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gurby said:


> Saw this in the "new posts" tab and was like ooo I'll make a plug for BJJ.  Guess I didn't have to though!  I've been at it for ~3 years now.  Great for strength training and self defense, and I haven't ever had a serious injury from it - just tap early and don't spazz out!



Honestly, it's my personal favorite. I have people at my gym who have actually safely recovered from injuries situationally rolling whereas someone who might favor the gym could possibly be out for a few weeks!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 23, 2018)

Weight training is the most effective way to become or stay fit.

No other single activity does more to improve every dimension of fitness than working to increase the weights you cane handle in the squat, deadlift, and press.


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Jan 23, 2018)

Remi said:


> Weight training is the most effective way to become or stay fit.
> 
> No other single activity does more to improve every dimension of fitness than working to increase the weights you cane handle in the squat, deadlift, and press.



Yeah, I can agree with that. I do go to the gym. It's very effective. I'm just saying that for me, personally, I like the fun of rolling in BJJ. It helps motivate to go, yknow


----------



## Gurby (Jan 23, 2018)

I could never motivate myself to go to the gym and lift... Started doing BJJ and what do you know, now I'm lifting so I can be better at that!  Nothing quite as motivating as a 220lb dude trying to tear your head off.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 23, 2018)

ChewyEMS13 said:


> Yeah, I can agree with that. I do go to the gym. It's very effective. I'm just saying that for me, personally, I like the fun of rolling in BJJ. It helps motivate to go, yknow


I would agree 100% that the best exercise is the one you enjoy and can stick with and work hard at consistently.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 23, 2018)

https://startingstrength.com/

https://www.amazon.com/Starting-Strength-Basic-Barbell-Training/dp/0982522738/ref=nodl_


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 26, 2018)

I was on a 5x5 powerlifting regiment for a few years, on & off. Finally transitioned to F/T swimming, and couldn’t be happier. From personal experience with free weights - injuries are unavoidable, no matter how closely you watch your form. Once you hit a certain weight, all it takes is a tiny wiggle & you end up with a sore back.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 26, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Once you hit a certain weight, all it takes is a tiny wiggle & you end up with a sore back.



But you gotta get them gains brother!


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 26, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> But you gotta get them gains brother!



You hit a plateau with a little over x2 your body weight, if you work out clean


----------



## marian (Apr 30, 2018)

I've done a bunch of different sports competitively and I was the most fit (in terms of lowest body fat percentage, highest muscle mass, highest lactate threshold, etc.) when I was rowing. But I've also swum, played water polo, raced my bike, and trained Brazilian jiu jitsu competitively. 


My life when I was rowing competitively was very streamlined so getting time on the water, on the erg, and in the weight room was really just plug-n-play which is likely one of the reasons why I was able to get so fit. Although, if you look at statistics for rowers, they often have some of the highest VO2 maxes, lactate thresholds, gross watt output, and watts/kg when compared to elite athletes from all sports. 


I mostly ride my bike (non-competitively) and train jiu jitsu now. I'm a blue belt and I've been training BJJ for several years at a competitive academy. For the amount of time I put in, I'm content with what I get out. Jiu jitsu has been great in that it's different from racing sports but kind of a drag because I need to be in a class, have partners to train, mat space, etc. The nice thing about a bicycle is that I can take my bike out whenever, don't need a partner, etc.


----------



## Emily Starton (Jun 23, 2018)

I also want to know what exercise is good for gaining weights.


----------



## TheScientist (Jul 12, 2018)

Love soccer... but I'm a goalkeeper so I need to do other things for cardio 

Running and cycling, especially when it's part of your daily routine, like cycling to work


----------



## hapacamp (Jul 21, 2018)

I love rowing. Also, if you have access to it, rock climbing is a great sport that works most of the body in a very natural way.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 21, 2018)

hapacamp said:


> I love rowing. Also, if you have access to it, rock climbing is a great sport that works most of the body in a very natural way.


Competitive rowing is the best.  Full body cardio.  There are literally (and I do mean literally) 6-7 minutes of my life I don't remember while racing.  I even knew a guy who passed out while rowing.  I miss the pain and suffering.


----------

